# Georgia-pretty girl, flat coat x?????



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15687842&mtf=1

More About Tweety Bird*Very sweet & loving *Seems very calm *Sits on command 

Tweety Bird 

Retriever [Mix]
Large Adult Female Dog Click to see
full size



The Catoosa County, GA Animal Shelter is located on 101 Almond Trail in Ringgold, GA (30736). Shelter hours are 8-4:15 M-F, closed for lunch from 12-12:30. Phone: 706-935-2454.

Adoption fee for a furry friend is $60, which includes a certificate for the pet's spay/neuter surgery and office wellness check at a participating vet. Already altered pets are also $60.00. 
More details available at shelter.

Catoosa County does require that all dogs and cats are licensed with the county as well. My Contact InfoCatoosa County Animal Shelter 
Ringgold, GA 
706-935-2454 
[email protected] 
[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Tweety Bird PFId#15687842
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=GA56


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bumping up - this girl is still available and according to the shelter a real sweetie. I e-mailed Atlanta Dog Squad but have not heard anything back.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

Are there any rescue groups in Chattanooga ? This is just over the TN line across from Chattanooga. Perhaps, they can get the dog easier than a 2 hour one way drive from Atlanta.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Tried googling for an all-breed rescue in Chattanooga and could not find any. No GR rescues listed in the Chattanooga area either. I also sent her info to Atlanta Pet Rescue in Atlanta.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Atlanta Dog Squad is full.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is beautiful! Boy could I doll her up with all that gorgeous coat.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

She's beautiful. She looks like my in-law's dog, Lica. She also looks a little like Dory may look someday.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I e-mailed the flat coated retriever national society, but haven't heard back.
I'm bumping her up in case anyone can help.

I'm pretty far from her, but could possibly help with transport.
I would be willing to donate her adoption fee.

Anybody interested in a friendly, pretty little black girl? She's probably got a golden soul under all that black fur.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't think if a rescue takes this girl there is any adoption fee; however, I too, would be willing to donate to help get this girl out. Please, any rescues out there that Copper's Mom and I have missed?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

I don't think Flat Coat rescue will take her they only take purebreds.
Did you email Jackie at [email protected] - she is Flat Coat rescue.
Poor girl-she is just beautiful.
I wonder if the Georgia Golden Ret. Rescues might take her.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Unfortunately, I have had no luck with the GA GR rescues as each time I try to refer a partial mix the response has been the same--they are full up with full-blooded and cannot take mixes. Her eyes sure say golden . . .


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Just bumping in hopes of someone wanting her.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just logging on to give an update on this sweetie. I got a response back from one of the rescues I had contacted and had some hope that they would possibly take this gal, so I called to make sure she was still okay and that they would continue to hold--they advised me that a rescue out of NH was going to pull her so she is SAFE!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Whoo hoo!!!!!!!!!!! I didn't get any e-mails back from the rescues I e-mailed.
thanks for the good update. It has made my weekend.:


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Great news! Thanks for working so hard for her!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Glad to hear she's safe


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank God*

Jealous

If you can find out the name of the rescue I'm sure we would love to hear about it.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

That's great news.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Another save today - so happy and relieved. (Just got back from a funeral so its nice to read about kind, life affirming events).


----------

